# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  تم و بحمد الله فك شفرة Rex70 samsung gt-s3800w بنجاح على hwk في نسختها الجديدة

## yassinovio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بعد عناء طويل مع هدا المولود الجديد لشركة سامسونك وعدم دعمه على عدة بوكسات وخصوصا عملاق السامسونك Z3x  
تم وبحمد الله فك شفرته على HWk   
Software: S3800WDXME2/S3800WOLAME1
Regions : LA
Release : 2013 May Rev: 1
IMEI: 355171-05-22........9
S/N : RV1D64NMSB
BTID: E432CB-AA52D1
ULCK: 00000000
Level Of Lock: 00h
NCK : 47417020 [#0111*47417020#]
SCK : 00000000 [#0121*00000000#]
SPCK: 00000000 [#0133*00000000#]
PCK : 00000000 [#0141*00000000#]
MCK : 28741830 [#0199*28741830#] 
فقط قم بتحديد الموديل وايصال الهاتف بكابل usb micro وتحديد usb لفك الشفرة  
كما تم تفليشه بنجاح ودون مشاكل على نفس البوكس بال USb micro     
MSL Patched OK: 00:00
Insert USB Cable to Phone Without Battery
IF_USB: XGOLDxxx
IF_SBL: XGOLD225, Ok
IF_EBL: CATFISH2250_1249.0100_M1S1 1249.64, Mode: BB
FL_ID : 00000000, Unknown 1024+32Mb
S3800WDXME2_BSY.fls FLASH BUNDLE: 
Flash File: psi.fls
Erase Area: 0x00080000 - 0x0008DFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x00080000 - 0x00086496, Written: 00:00
Flash File: slb.fls
Erase Area: 0x40000000 - 0x400FFFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x40000000 - 0x40032B7E, Written: 00:00
Flash File: CATFISH2250_PRE.fls
Erase Area: 0x43450000 - 0x43C4FFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x43450000 - 0x438E4102, Written: 00:02
Flash File: CATFISH2250_PAGING.fls
Erase Area: 0x46000000 - 0x485FFFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x46000000 - 0x48474EBE, Written: 00:19
S3800WDXME2_CDS.fls FLASH BUNDLE: 
Flash File: CATFISH2250.fls
Erase Area: 0x43F60000 - 0x43FFFFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x43F60000 - 0x43FBACEE, Written: 00:00
S3800WOLAME1_CSC_CUST.dfat FLASH BUNDLE: 
Flash File: GT-S3800_OLA_CUST.dfat
Erase Area: 0x18000000 - 0x19FFFFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x18000000 - 0x18ABB9FE, Written: 00:05
S3800WOLAME1_CSC_ROOT.dfat FLASH BUNDLE: 
Flash File: GT-S3800_OLA_ROOT.dfat
Erase Area: 0x10000000 - 0x11FFFFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x10000000 - 0x11E937FE, Written: 00:16
S3800WOLAME1_CSC_USER.dfat FLASH BUNDLE: 
Flash File: GT-S3800_OLA_USER.dfat
Erase Area: 0x08000000 - 0x09FFFFFE, Erased: 00:00
Write Area: 0x08000000 - 0x09260FFE, Written: 00:10
ShutDown Done
All Done, Time: 01:08
Make [Reset MMI] or Use *2767*3855# at First Start ! 
يشكر الفريق على هدا المجهود

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------

